# Here's Georgia



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

I just had to post some of her new pix. We took them this morning after the cat incodent(sp?)....ha ha


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Great lookin girl...

What are her bloodlines?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

she looks like a big girl. how big is she


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

At her biggest she normally hits right at 70. You know with all the diff bloodlines its hard to tell. The Breeder said that she is double bred Blue Deamon. I have not been able to find out much info on him though. She goes back to Turpins, OFRN, and Sorrells. I am trying to find the pedigree generator so I can post her ped. I am workin on puttin as many of her ancestors pix up as I can. She is actually supposed to be pregnant. But we dont know....did a ultrasound and they said no, but she is gettin milk as you can see in one of the pix


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

If you look in my album I have pix of her mom, dad, and grand dad. So far the other pix i have are on my other computer.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Has she ever been bred? She looks like she was bred or is expecting a litter ?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

JMO but I would take georgia to the vet again and have them look at her she def looks like she is going to have puppies. How did this happen ? Did you breed her ? Or did you get her from someone else who bred her ?


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

I took her and had her bred, she will be my baby for 2 years Jan 19. I am taking her to my personal vet for an x-ray soon, they said that because she was a little on the fat side that her uterus had probably been pushed a little higher. This will be her first time, I wanted to wait until she was 2 years I had to fight the strays off! The ____ hunters around here turn their dogs loose after deer season and don't take care of the and they for packs! Its terrible! There just aren't a whole lot of GOOD breeders here, there is a lot of trash and halfs that are gettin passed off as legit dogs. I found my girl in KY. I want to be able to let folks her have the option of having a good dog and not get ripped off. I do some rescues also. They humane society here will NOT adopt a pit bull type dog they put them down as soon as they can. I am pretty good friends wit the animal control officers and they have gotten me a few that I have helped re-home. I have not shown Georgia but she is not just a back yard pet, my dad won't let any dog come in without having a job. She works cows with us or she did before she got bred now she just runs with me everyday.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Who said her uterus was pushed higher?


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

redog said:


> Who said her uterus was pushed higher?


One of the doctors at the vet school here. That is the only place around that has a ultrasound, and it took them 30 min to say one way or another. First her bladder was in the way and then they said her spleen was in the way! I have never even heard of that and I worked at a vet office.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

You know I don't want to seem like a jerk.... but honestly I don't see any good reason for you to be breeding ... I understand she's your baby and you love her and what not .. but the fact is there are too many dogs being bred that shouldn't be bred to begin with. You working in rescue should know that too many dogs are dying in shelters and without hope because of excess breeding without a purpose. Breeding is something that should be done by those who have the exp and a reason to breed for example you have breeder's who will breed to strengthen their line or they have dogs on their yard who have accomplished something other than just being born and want to breed these dogs to carry on that greatness in the breed. You don't even know much about your dogs bloodlines and you want to breed them? Why? You seem like you are trying to learn and want to show maybe down the line. But maybe you should get involved more and learn as much as you can ... Obtain some titles on your dogs get their ofa and hip testing done ... And then way later down the line if your dogs have proven themselves worthy then think about breeding ... You have already bred georgia but my advice to you as someone who really does care for these dogs is get her spayed after the pups are born and make sure the pups are spayed and nueutered with a contract before they go to their new homes. I can't tell you what to do your going to breed regardless of what I say but if you love these dogs you won't breed again not unless you have a good damn reason to breed. Again I am not trying to be mean but you have to understand our breed is in great danger and adding more puppies to the world without a good reason is not helping cure the problem.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

LoveMyBullies said:


> One of the doctors at the vet school here. That is the only place around that has a ultrasound, and it took them 30 min to say one way or another. First her bladder was in the way and then they said her spleen was in the way! I have never even heard of that and I worked at a vet office.


What did your vet say?


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

No I didn't think that at all. It was not a decision I took lightly. The ONLY reason I went ahead and bred her was because I have about 10 people who are close friends and family wanting good puppies. They have already agreed to spay/neuter and I have no doubt about how the pup will be cared for. I have tried to talk to them about rescue, they are just afraid of getting one that is older and they don't know all the history. One of them actually lost theirs about 2 months before Georgia came into heat, they have a 10 year old and a 13 year old. That dog went EVERYWHERE with them, even family vacation. They know Georgia is smart and is not just a house pet that looks pretty, she actually has a job. The stud I ended up using has proven himself in the show ring, most of his line is either ch or grch. I met some pups from past litters who are being shown. Researched the most I could back to the 7th gen, I have talked with I don't know how many kennels funding out temperment(sp?) traits and if they were working dogs or byb dogs. I talked to the owner of blue deamon aka might mite, he is a retired police officer who now trains for the public and also breeds. His goal is to breed for intelligence and function. Most of his dogs are trained for protection, but they are not shown. I know that she goes back to older lines. EG turpins and OFRN; and she does have some staff lines. EG chain gangs"midnight rider". I have everything written in a huge binder along with pix and any notes I made while talking to the other breeders. I will make a new post when I get 2 work in the morn with everything I have. I know the breeder I got her from shows her dogs. And the owner of the male really took the time and was above par. He didn't have a yard full or dogs and he didn't shy away from any questions. The pix on his site does not make phats look that good, he looks VERY bully. In person he is big but he is not that much bigger than Georgia and has about the same build. And it may be wrong but a friend of mine talked 2 him about breeding and he got turned down. So it really seems that he does not breed just to anyone he is making his line stronger. He said he was in love with her chest which seems to be a dominant trait in her family, and phatts has a better top line. I wanna say they guy has been breeding and showing for either 10 or 15 years. On top of that he wanted a puppy for the breeding so that makes me really sure that he would not have bred if he thought she would not produce what he was looking for. I am sorry for the lengthy post I just wanted everyone to know I was not just going into it blind. If I had not had so many friends and family coming and asking, people who I KNOW are going to provide a good home I would have waited. But like I said I know its important for them to prove themselves worthy of leaving a legacy, she has proven that though she may be larger than normal she can still function as well as the more standard dogs. Dad always used APBT for cattle dogs and sorry to say even now there is not an animal on that place that does not have a job to do. Had she simply been a backyard pet that did nothing and just looked pretty I would have NEVER even considered breeding as an option. I hope this will put ur mind at ease....


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Sadieblues, I'll join you in jerkdom. The criteria for breeding her was...? At under 2 years old, she can't have had any meaningful health testing. (ETA: I mis-read what you said. I thought you meant her 2nd birthday was in January. So has she had her OFA done? What were the results?) And frankly, knowing what little bit I know about structure, no way would I have bred her. Ouch.



LoveMyBullies said:


> The stud I ended up using has proven himself in the show ring, most of his line is either ch or grch.


So, the stud was a CH or GRCH? (You mentioned his lines, and said that he's "proven" himself, but what does that mean?) Did the sire have his OFA health-testing done? What are your dog's accomplishments? Who is she registered through?


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

redog said:


> What did your vet say?


He tries not no bad mouth other vets but basically they are full of bull $***. He has and x ray set up for the 7th. He said if she was then she probably not have more that 5 if that.

I just have to add to sadie's post for a min: I wouldn't have bred if there were not homes waiting for them before they are even born. I am sorry I am just not gone breed a dog because they are my baby, puppies are a lot of work for both me and her. There are people who will not adopt no matter what you say. They just don't feel comfortable not knowing their history not knowing the parents and their temperment. Even though I didn't know the blue deamon dog I met the parents they we're very well mannered.


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

She was over 2 years when she was bred. She turned 2 in September. I will have personally had her for 2 years in Jan. I would have never bred her under 2. He is UKC/ADBA dual registered. She is adba like I said these are close friends and family. He, his mother, his grandfather, are all owned by the same guy. He and his grandfather hold titles. He is ch and his grandfather is grch.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

so Georgia is ckc registered?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

sorry I thought I read somewhere about ckc registered dogs on your yard, my bad!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im tired and i have to go to bed... i will say this.... if this dog realy herds at her farm like they are saying it is much more of a working dog than MANY of the dogs on here. not saying i agree with the breeing at all.... im just sayin...


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

ok it doesnt sound like she is being irresponsible.
i think she is awesome for having homes lined up before she was bred. 
shes a working dog.
shes not a mutt like most pits(one of my biggest pet peeves is lab/pit mixes)
i think she is doing a great thing and its a very gorgeous working dog!:woof:
shes not breeding to a unpapered useless byb dog who is way out of the ball park huge.
good on ya


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

So your saying if you don't go in a show ring or pull weights your dog is not worth spitting on basically. And on that note your saying that anydog that is shown and wins has proven its self worthy of breeding. But a dog who actually works, has a job, is a price of crap cause that is sure what it sounds like. She does not sit in the house all day and get pampered for a show, she works in the mud and rain. Let me guess you don't like that she is not a little 30 pound girl? Or let's just hear your list of what's wrong with her. She and dozer are my only 2 APBTs I have a male Boston named tank and my guy has a lab named gracie. I have an uncle in TN who is a vet, been around every animal under the sun since I could walk. I am not sittin here with dogs having pups all the time causing more problems. And everyone aught to respect that some people just don't feel comfortable getting a dog they don't know anything about. I am not a dumbass and not being a byb. Its fine to say you don't agree with someones decision, but don't insult my dog just because you don't like her.


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

redog said:


> sorry I thought I read somewhere about ckc registered dogs on your yard, my bad!


We do have a ckc female. And she has been bred, spayed now though. She and Georgia work together a lot jay has saved my little sister's life more than once. We are farm girls and we haul hay with the best of the boys. We have abou 40 head of black angus, anyone who knows cows understands. Our bulls typically weigh around 2500 pounds at max weight. And they are not nice abou coming up.


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

purplestars21 said:


> ok it doesnt sound like she is being irresponsible.
> i think she is awesome for having homes lined up before she was bred.
> shes a working dog.
> shes not a mutt like most pits(one of my biggest pet peeves is lab/pit mixes)
> ...


Thank you, I kind of hot bombarded. If she ever gets bred again it will be at least 2 years cause it will be to dozer if he does anything good


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

*the name of the game is pitbull*



LoveMyBullies said:


> Thank you, I kind of hot bombarded. If she ever gets bred again it will be at least 2 years cause it will be to dozer if he does anything good


i honestly think shes a gorgeous dog and if i wasnt already getting a puppy i would totally want one. maybe in 2 yrs if anything good happens with your male.

honestly tho i think shes gorgeous and your not a byb pitbull was the name to the game back in the old days when it came to farming. and black angus are
nasty i grew up on a farm with those and pigs-rabbits-and mean chickens.
what made her go after the cat anyway?


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I just wanted to add that whats done is done and there is no reason for anyone else to repeat what has already been stated. One may not agree with the breeding, but there is nothing that can be done about it now. I personally have nothing to say on the subject.

Beaytiful dog BTW and I know Phatts of Zulu Kennels decent boy I guess.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I didnt say anything bad about your dogs, In fact I love all bullies. its just hard for me to keep everything you posted straight. maybe ts just the way you dance around with your posts and make us squeeze info out of you. I dont know, Im a bad judge of charecter but I see everything that goes on around here. Im here to offer support and direction not judge people for breeding their animals.


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

purplestars21 said:


> i honestly think shes a gorgeous dog and if i wasnt already getting a puppy i would totally want one. maybe in 2 yrs if anything good happens with your male.
> 
> honestly tho i think shes gorgeous and your not a byb pitbull was the name to the game back in the old days when it came to farming. and black angus are
> nasty i grew up on a farm with those and pigs-rabbits-and mean chickens.
> what made her go after the cat anyway?


I appreciate it. I guess she had just had enough, she can't stand that cat! Its always standing just out of her reach like its saying look at me you can't get me! She smooth jumped the fence though, I tried to get onto her but I was laughing too hard. Our little ckc cought the bull on the nose and it have her just enough time to get out of the way, we have used other dogs-like the healer but I have never seen something work a cow as good as a APBT


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

LoveMyBullies said:


> I appreciate it. I guess she had just had enough, she can't stand that cat! Its always standing just out of her reach like its saying look at me you can't get me! She smooth jumped the fence though, I tried to get onto her but I was laughing too hard. Our little ckc cought the bull on the nose and it have her just enough time to get out of the way, we have used other dogs-like the healer but I have never seen something work a cow as good as a APBT


my dog can only stand one cat which is my cat who thinks its a dog.she chases and terrorizes my moms long haired tuxedo cat she doesnt hurt him persay when she does catch him just makes his tail bald she will pin him down then slowly take the hair out of his tail.
yea i dont like many other breeds other then apbt
give me a pit any day 
keep those frufru dogs to your self is all i can say.
thats awesome the dog was smart enough to jump in and hopefully didnt get hurt.
i know my dog would protect me but i use to have a collie she was a chicken,
made me love pits even more


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

lovethypitbull said:


> I just wanted to add that whats done is done and there is no reason for anyone else to repeat what has already been stated. One may not agree with the breeding, but there is nothing that can be done about it now. I personally have nothing to say on the subject.
> 
> Beaytiful dog BTW and I know Phatts of Zulu Kennels decent boy I guess.


What impressed me was the personallity. He was so out going! And sweet she bit him square on the top of the head and he looked at her like she was stupid and kept on with his business. I am hoping for a blended between the two. Her chest, his back and hind quarters, her head. Thanks tho on the compliment on my baby.


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

redog said:


> I didnt say anything bad about your dogs, In fact I love all bullies. its just hard for me to keep everything you posted straight. maybe ts just the way you dance around with your posts and make us squeeze info out of you. I dont know, Im a bad judge of charecter but I see everything that goes on around here. Im here to offer support and direction not judge people for breeding their animals.


Sorry red dog!! That post was not ment for you I am on my black berry and it is loading slow....it was ment for bahamutt


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

purplestars21 said:


> ok it doesnt sound like she is being irresponsible.
> i think she is awesome for having homes lined up before she was bred.
> shes a working dog.
> shes not a mutt like most pits(one of my biggest pet peeves is lab/pit mixes)
> ...


If this is your crietera of what breeding is about you need to stick around and educate yourself more because those statements show how much you truly don't know about the apbt and breeding . You said I was being judgemental where was I judgemental ?? Because I gave my opinion in a very respectful way just like you have given yours? You don't know what your talking about and therefore shouldn't be giving out any sort of advice to anyone. I call it like I see it I never bashed this persons dog but I do have my own opinions regarding this dog and I call this a breeding without merit and I'll just leave it at that. It's my opinion the OP does not have to like it but maybe someone else on here who is thinking about breeding after reading this may think twice about it!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LoveMyBullies said:


> So your saying if you don't go in a show ring or pull weights your dog is not worth spitting on basically. And on that note your saying that anydog that is shown and wins has proven its self worthy of breeding. But a dog who actually works, has a job, is a price of crap cause that is sure what it sounds like. She does not sit in the house all day and get pampered for a show, she works in the mud and rain. Let me guess you don't like that she is not a little 30 pound girl? Or let's just hear your list of what's wrong with her. She and dozer are my only 2 APBTs I have a male Boston named tank and my guy has a lab named gracie. I have an uncle in TN who is a vet, been around every animal under the sun since I could walk. I am not sittin here with dogs having pups all the time causing more problems. And everyone aught to respect that some people just don't feel comfortable getting a dog they don't know anything about. I am not a dumbass and not being a byb. Its fine to say you don't agree with someones decision, but don't insult my dog just because you don't like her.


The standard for the apbt is between 30-60 lbs let's not kid ourselves georgia is an american bully not a apbt anyone who knows anything about the breed can look at her and say that. I will never insult anyone's dogs but I think you have no business breeding. You have yet to give one good reason why your breeding this dog to begin with that my friend makes you a byb like it or not. She can be working the herd all day long that does not make her breeding quality or breeding worthy. All I can say is this you have already bred her I hope you make the right choices going forward if you have learned anything on this board take that with you in whatever you do.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

SadieBlues said:


> She can be working the herd all day long that does not make her breeding quality or breeding worthy.


Not trying to take sides here or condone any breeding but showing working ability is first and foremost when planning a breeding. Getting a job done is far more important than appearing to be able. Even a perfect looking dog with impeccable health is not worth breeding if they can't perform.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I am not bashing your breeding, but I am just asking about your health testing...You said you were waiting on her hip test results...Did you get those back? How did she do? Did you have any other health tests done? 

I wish you the best and hope that you achieve your goal and all the pups do go to loving homes. I personally don't think it was smart to breed her, working dog or not, she looks a bit "off" structurally to me, JMO


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

buzhunter said:


> Not trying to take sides here or condone any breeding but showing working ability is first and foremost when planning a breeding. Getting a job done is far more important than appearing to be able. Even a perfect looking dog with impeccable health is not worth breeding if they can't perform.


True, but she is only 2 and just cause she can perform a task now, doesn't mean that it won't be very difficult later. IMO structure is of utmost importance in the working dog, and to me she looks off structurally for a "Working APBT"


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sydney said:


> True, but she is only 2 and just cause she can perform a task now, doesn't mean that it won't be very difficult later. IMO structure is of utmost importance in the working dog, and to me she looks off structurally for a "Working APBT"


GP SYD! I didn't want to talk about this dog because that wouldn't be right .. but as far as structure is concerened it's very important when breeding the ultimate working dog. Structure plays a big role in working ability. If the dog is not bred soundly in structure how will this affect the dog later on down the line. I wouldn't breed a dog who's structure is not up to par working dog or no working dog. If the dog is not built properly how is this going to affect her body when working the herd? I agree with syd 100%


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh, I agree. I don't like the way that dog looks at all. I agree that structure is very important too but dogs have been working on broken legs for generations so I'm not so sure structure is the most important quality. I'd put more stock in the drive to do the job, not doing it gracefully lol. I get what you're saying though. A dog's gotta be strong in mind and body. Absolutely.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

She is very pretty.


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

She has no bully anywhere in her lines.....I have posted some pix of her ancestors in my albums. And the only thing I did not like was when the ouch comment, sorry that I got hot headed and I realized that I didnt communicate well at all and seemed like an ignorant b****. Just a complete mis interperation. I was not trying to start a breeding agrument. I have close friends and family that want one of HER pups because they know her and know she is a good dog. She is large but not "disproportionately massive or rangy". In person she does not look that big. 

The "official" OFA results are not in yet on her elbows and hips dont know what is taking so long. They did tell me that after they did the x-rays they have sent hundreds of the radiographs to OFA and they expected that she would recieve a good or excellent rating. The school tested her thyroid came back clean, everyone that I have talke to that owns the ancestors said that there were no known problems----heart disorders ect. 

Even though they are close family and friends they are signing contracts for spay/neuter. Also I added that the dog can never be given away or sold without my knowledge, I will remain a co-owner. I am requiring that they be microchiped and registered through the city. They have to notify me if they ever move. Everyone uses my vet anyway so I can keep a check on their shots and any procedures that have been done. 

I am NOT breeding her again for atlease 2 years if I do at all. I will have to wait to see if Dozer preforms well and have his test done also.


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

Vet said 99% sure she is not for anyone who has not seen the other post in general.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok I looked at your dogs ancestors and looked up the kennels they came from .... The kennels I looked at are breeding bullies ... You said yourself in another thread that sorrells uncle bud was way back in the 6th-7th generation this is how american bully lines started they used larger gamedogs to create these bully lines... An american bully is a mixed breed of amstaff apbt and other bulldog type dogs. If you look at these webistes which I am sure you must have already you would see that these are not apbt's. I couldn't find a link for Corona Kennels and 2 of your dogs ancestors are from tnt lines. But bottom line is georgia is an american bully ... Nothing wrong with american bullies but that's what she is even if her paper's came from the adba and says she is an apbt she is still an american bully. Regardless I don't agree with the breeding but I am not you if it were me I wouldn't breed georgia ... anyway good luck with your breeding and I hope things work out for you.

http://jerrysk9.com/availablepitbulls.html

http://bestofblue.net/


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

At this point I dont care about anything as long as she makes it. They found crystals in her urine, which means that she has injested antifreeze.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LoveMyBullies said:


> At this point I dont care about anything as long as she makes it. They found crystals in her urine, which means that she has injested antifreeze.


I am very sorry to hear this .... that is not good what are they doing for her ? Hopefully she and the pups will be ok ... Keep us updated on her condition ...


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

good luck with this *LOVEMYBULLIES*. u found homes for the arrivin pups, most important step IMO. becuase regarless if ur breeding is wrong or right, there are pups coming, and they need a good home, that will look out for them, love them, and keep them healthy.

since its said and done, and ur girl is expecting there is no reason for my opinions on breeding.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

LoveMyBullies said:


> So your saying if you don't go in a show ring or pull weights your dog is not worth spitting on basically. And on that note your saying that anydog that is shown and wins has proven its self worthy of breeding.


Hardly. That's why when you're saying the sire you bred her to "proved" himself in the show ring, I'd like to know more.



> Let me guess you don't like that she is not a little 30 pound girl?


A 30 lb girl would be in the standard. Is that so bad?



> Or let's just hear your list of what's wrong with her.


She has a really bad topline. It's dippy, and high in the rear. Her pasterns are short and straight. She is proportionately long. Those are orthopedic problems, not cosmetic. She also has a high tailset, lots of dewlap, and is really doggy. Her chest drops below her elbows. I have no doubt that she works for you. But I would be more interested to see if at 8 years old, her body is still holding up as it does now at 2. These dogs can take a lot of pain and ask for more.



> And everyone aught to respect that some people just don't feel comfortable getting a dog they don't know anything about.


I never said anything about rescue. I don't rescue.



> Its fine to say you don't agree with someones decision, but don't insult my dog just because you don't like her.


I never insulted her. I said her structure was bad. That has nothing to do with disliking her. One of my dogs has flat feet and a long-ish muzzle. I don't insult her by saying so, but by acknowledging her faults, it enables me to breed away from them. All dogs have faults. It's when you breed dogs that are overloaded with faults and you don't even take the time to realize what they are that you negatively contribute to the gene pool.



> She is large but not "disproportionately massive or rangy". In person she does not look that big.


"Massive" does not refer to size. Massive refers to proportion. It has to do with build and height/weight ratio. English Bulldogs are proportionately massive. But they are not BIG dogs. A Rhodesian Ridgeback is a much larger dog, but it wouldn't be "massive." Make sense?



LoveMyBullies said:


> At this point I dont care about anything as long as she makes it. They found crystals in her urine, which means that she has injested antifreeze.


What? You need a new vet if they told you that. ETA: Nevermind, I just read the other thread. All this info being posted in different places is a bit confusing.


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

Yea....I got a little hot under the collar, but she is NOT preg. If anything ever comes up agian I am gonna go to the Mississippi UKC inspector.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LoveMyBullies said:


> Yea....I got a little hot under the collar, but she is NOT preg. If anything ever comes up agian I am gonna go to the Mississippi UKC inspector.


You should take your time she is still very young and has alot of life left to her ... You could work on getting her conditioned and taking her to some shows and see how she does ... Don't rush anything you have another young pup who is a handsome guy .... If she does not work out for breeding there are always other dogs if this is what you truly have your heart set out on doing. Breeding can be a good thing if it's done ethically and resposnsibly ... I was not trying to make you feel bad or attack your dog .. I was being very sincere and truthful even if we don't agree. You should listen to baha99 she has alot of exp with the breed and has done lots of showing with her dogs.. She could help you she won't give you any bad advice or steer you in the wrong direction. She may be very to the point and direct but she means well.


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

Yea, I took everything way too personally. Sorry again bout bein a grade a b****. I dont want to be ignorant, IF I ever do breed I want to do it right and thats all yall were trying to say. I feel like such an @$$. So she is an am bully....what now? I mean if she is not a pit then she shouldnt qualify for breeding or for show......right? I dont know much about the bullies except from what I have read on here, and on that note i am going to go ahead and say Dozer is bully also. 

If you wouldnt mind could you post some info so that others wont make a mistake like I did. I really hope yall dont think I am too much of a JA.


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

And on Dozer...I really would like to show him, no rush though. I know that it takes alot of work and I want to do it right so I am going to take my time. I just gotta figure out the best place to start.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't worry no one is mad at you or thinks your a "JA" I actually think it's awesome that you want to learn and do the best for your "babies"


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

You can check out the American Bully Kennel Club.
American Bully Kennel Club - 2008
If she has paperwork from another registry you can register her there and go to their shows and see if she meets that standard


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LoveMyBullies said:


> Yea, I took everything way too personally. Sorry again bout bein a grade a b****. I dont want to be ignorant, IF I ever do breed I want to do it right and thats all yall were trying to say. I feel like such an @$$. So she is an am bully....what now? I mean if she is not a pit then she shouldnt qualify for breeding or for show......right? I dont know much about the bullies except from what I have read on here, and on that note i am going to go ahead and say Dozer is bully also.
> 
> If you wouldnt mind could you post some info so that others wont make a mistake like I did. I really hope yall dont think I am too much of a JA.


Absolutly not !! Just because she is an american bully does not mean she is not worthy of being shown or bred... You would prob want to show her with the abkc this is where she will fit in as far as her body type and structure ... if your dog is adba registered you could easily register her with the abkc bullies can compete in all the same events that apbt's do but they are judged differently obviously because they are different dogs and have very different standards .... Please don't feel like a JA many people don't know the difference between the 2 breeds for a long time ambullies have not had their own standards and were lumped in with the apbt's because there were no other registeries recognizing these dogs for what they were bred to be breeder's like dave wilson ( FOUNDER OF RAZOR'S EDGE) were breeding bullies and calling them apbt's later going on the record to admit his dogs were not apbt's this is how all confusion began. Now that it has become public knowledge that this new breed the american bully was bred with other breeds to create a more mellow larger type dog more and more bully breeder's and owner's are starting to call their dogs american bullies and are registering them with the abkc .... People have been lied to and misled for a very long time. It's good to know what you have therefore you can be proud of what you own and represent it as such.

Take a look at this link: This is a registry just for american bullies

American Bully Kennel Club - 2008


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

VERY INTERESTING. This is the most confusing thing ever....so Dave Wilson lied about the dogs breeding?? Thats not even cool. So are they just a cross between am staff and pit....if her ped is right then that is all she has in her. Should I be worried there is something else in there?

This really sucks! I guess I just dont understand y she is registered as a pit bull....No wonder so many people are confused, if they are not a pit bull they should not be registered as one it would REALLY help!


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> You can check out the American Bully Kennel Club.
> American Bully Kennel Club - 2008
> If she has paperwork from another registry you can register her there and go to their shows and see if she meets that standard


Georgia and Dozer are both registered through ADBA....I have the numbers for dozers partents for him to be dual registered with UKC.....


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

American Bullies are a cross between and AmStaff and 'Some other bully breed' it is usually a mastiff of some type to get the bulk, which is why a lot of American Bullies have saggy lips and neck skin.

And yes origionally Dave Wilson lied to keep his dogs Registered with UKC, he hung the paperwork on certain pups.

I believe the ABKC does take ADBA paperwork.


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

:curse: Georgia is not RE....but if one will do it more will. So do you think I can trust her ancestory? If I have her DNA typed would that help?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

DNA is mostly useful to just say 'Yes these are the puppies parents without a doubt'.
DNA testing to see what breed of dog you have is highly unreliable. This is one of my favorite videos of a CH AmStaff's DNA test





Gotti line dogs are also -now- admittedly mixed with other 'bullie type' breeds. As well as Remi, new school Chaos and Watchdog, there are a lot of bully lines now.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LoveMyBullies said:


> VERY INTERESTING. This is the most confusing thing ever....so Dave Wilson lied about the dogs breeding?? Thats not even cool. So are they just a cross between am staff and pit....if her ped is right then that is all she has in her. Should I be worried there is something else in there?
> 
> This really sucks! I guess I just dont understand y she is registered as a pit bull....No wonder so many people are confused, if they are not a pit bull they should not be registered as one it would REALLY help!


American Bullies can be crossed with amstaff mastiff english bulldog I have seen some crossed with cane corso bull mastiffs staff bull terriers it just depends on the breeder. Because so many of the bully breeder's have bred strickly for color and looks the breed has suffered a great deal genetically many of these dogs have serious problems. That's not to say that there are not bully breeder's out there breeding for the good of the breed rather than just looks. But sadly there are not enough good breeder's to go around. This is why genentic testing ofa hips ect are very important and if the dog does not pass these tests it should not be bred. You don't breed a dog because it's pretty or because it's blue or because the dog has a big head or big chest these things are not a valid reason to breed. This has been the problem with so many of these bully breeder's and sadly the dogs suffer for it big time many of them have shortened lives skin problems and structure issues because the person breeding did not care anything about doing it the right way they bred whatever they wanted to regardless of whatever issues the dog may have had. On a positive note there are some good looking productive bullies out there you just have to weed through the bad ones to find them. I hope I was able to help I have learned alot myself just being on this forum there are many good people here who can help you as long as your willing to learn.


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

That vid is crazy but i def get the point......boarder collie......hummmm looks more poodle to me J/K:rofl:


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

I have def learned alot.....if I had not stumbled upon this site I would still call her a APBT(because of the registration). I am sure not many people really know about this or it would have gotten better. I did go to the site and its hard to tell which one she looks like more, the XL or the standard. My friend owns her litter mate and she looks NOTHING like georgia, well maybe in the eyes. She is very small, sleek and slim line she weighs right at 40 lbs. She is built alot like your baby Sadie. Would she be amer bully also because they are from the same litter, or do you go case by case?

I understand a little better but I guess its gonna take a while.....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Honestly don't send your money to the ABKC... I know it's off the wall, but I went to contact them both by phone and email and never recieved any responses. The breeder I got Indi from (in my avatar) sent off for the ABKC papers on his dog Tua and never recieved anything. I wonder if they went out of business?!?! it infuriates me that people were doing the right thing about getting the dogs away from the APBTs name, but now they are just a flop!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

What lines in Georgia from?
You go by bloodline. So all her litter mates would be American Bullies


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LoveMyBullies said:


> I have def learned alot.....if I had not stumbled upon this site I would still call her a APBT(because of the registration). I am sure not many people really know about this or it would have gotten better. I did go to the site and its hard to tell which one she looks like more, the XL or the standard. My friend owns her litter mate and she looks NOTHING like georgia, well maybe in the eyes. She is very small, sleek and slim line she weighs right at 40 lbs. She is built alot like your baby Sadie. Would she be amer bully also because they are from the same litter, or do you go case by case?
> 
> I understand a little better but I guess its gonna take a while.....


You would go off the bloodlines not the size you will find some american bullies true to the apbt size but if they are from bully bloodlines they would be considered american bullies ... Sadie is 33lbs @ 10months old her brother the buckskin/fawn is 39 lbs my dogs come off sorrells line which is an apbt bloodline. They have multiple sorrells dogs in their pedigree's ... You will find many american bullies that have some apbt's lines in their pedigrees this is not uncommon but the majority of the pedigree will consist of bully lines like re/gotti/york/greyline/watchdog/ ect and there are many more. If you want a true break down of what percentage your dogs are post up the pedigree and we can help you.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

NEELA said:


> Honestly don't send your money to the ABKC... I know it's off the wall, but I went to contact them both by phone and email and never recieved any responses. The breeder I got Indi from (in my avatar) sent off for the ABKC papers on his dog Tua and never recieved anything. I wonder if they went out of business?!?! it infuriates me that people were doing the right thing about getting the dogs away from the APBTs name, but now they are just a flop!


The ABKC is still admittedly working out the kinks in its registration but it is still in business they host shows and my friend just got his litter registered with them. I don't know what happen with your breeder, but ABKC did reorganize about oh four months ago so if he has a reciept or proof he sent off then I would have him contact them.


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

i should so do that and see what turns out and next time i go to rent appartment i will show them the certificate saying what my dog is.
cause i know you can attach a pic of your dog and they will have a certificate made up for you !!!

i love that cant call it fraud


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

BedlamBully said:


> The ABKC is still admittedly working out the kinks in its registration but it is still in business they host shows and my friend just got his litter registered with them. I don't know what happen with your breeder, but ABKC did reorganize about oh four months ago so if he has a reciept or proof he sent off then I would have him contact them.


Bedlam did your friend get to actually speak with someone? A direct phone number or something!? lol I would love to really get in contact with them. I was trying to contact them all last month with no prevail. I would like to get some more OB with Indi and then start showing her. She definately wouldn't cut it in the "most bully" class, but confirmation she'd be great.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

NEELA said:


> Bedlam did your friend get to actually speak with someone? A direct phone number or something!? lol I would love to really get in contact with them. I was trying to contact them all last month with no prevail. I would like to get some more OB with Indi and then start showing her. She definately wouldn't cut it in the "most bully" class, but confirmation she'd be great.


Well this is the number I have for when I was going to register my bullies
562-254-6919 Adrian
I also have
[email protected]

Thats the person that handles the registrations.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i think that's the same contact info I have... is it straight off the ABKC site?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

It is but I have used that number before. I spoke to Adrian once.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'll try again I guess... i've called the number like 5 times... sent one email with the title "ABKC where are you??" lol


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> You would go off the bloodlines not the size you will find some american bullies true to the apbt size but if they are from bully bloodlines they would be considered american bullies ... Sadie is 33lbs @ 10months old her brother the buckskin/fawn is 39 lbs my dogs come off sorrells line which is an apbt bloodline. They have multiple sorrells dogs in their pedigree's ... You will find many american bullies that have some apbt's lines in their pedigrees this is not uncommon but the majority of the pedigree will consist of bully lines like re/gotti/york/greyline/watchdog/ ect and there are many more. If you want a true break down of what percentage your dogs are post up the pedigree and we can help you.


COOL I have all the way back to the 7th generation, I am going to try to upload it onto a database site. It might take a few and if it doesnt work I can just list them I guess.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

LoveMyBullies said:


> :curse: Georgia is not RE....but if one will do it more will. So do you think I can trust her ancestory? If I have her DNA typed would that help?


No you cant trust her ancestory 100%.a pedigree is about as important as the paper it's printed on,and all apbts have a hung paper up in the mix.Been happening since the early days with game dogs,with bully's it's common place and practiced quite frequently.
And by the looks of your dog,she's a bully,i wont comment one the breeding as my feeling's reflect alot of whats already been said.as for the anti freeze injestion,good luck.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

cane76 said:


> No you cant trust her ancestory 100%.a pedigree is about as important as the paper it's printed on,and all apbts have a hung paper up in the mix.Been happening since the early days with game dogs,with bully's it's common place and practiced quite frequently.
> And by the looks of your dog,she's a bully,i wont comment one the breeding as my feeling's reflect alot of whats already been said.as for the anti freeze injestion,good luck.


Yup cane is right paper hanging goes on in every pedigree .. As far as I am concerend papers don't mean jack hell you can have all my papers I only need them if I want to go to the shows lmfao JK .. If I was a breeder than paper's would mean something because I wouldn't want to breed and not know what the hell I was breeding .. Other than that I could care less about sadie simba and ember's adba paper's .... I use to think they were important until I learned more about the breed and how many papered curs there are out in the world. Now I put faith in my dogs and work on making my dogs be the best they can be reagrdless of what their pedigrees say they still have to live up to something other than a pedigree ... But at the end of the day they mean more to me than what's written on a meaningless peice of paper. If I wanted to buy a dog from garner himself I could I have the money to drop on a dog with a fancy pedigree I choose to be happy and content with what I have my dogs with the exception of ember came from a byb in georgia but they are still awsome dogs with tons of drive and I wouldn't trade them for any other dog in the world you couldn't pay me enough to give up my pups.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I you can register AmBullies with the AADR, they have shows and events, depending on where you are located.

AADR Breeds


----------

